# Zoloft and Hydroxyzine?



## AbandonedTeddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Been having panic attacks like daily when I was at work anyways, I got really bad panic attack the other day at work so I left, went to ER and they told me it was just anxiety. Anyways I really needed medication I felt thats why I chose to just go to ER knowing I could get a possible prescription. Anyways I've used like 4 hydroxyzine spread out in like 1 week(not daily only some days) when they also prescribed me Zoloft. I've been really depressed lately and have been having panic attacks but the Hydroxyzine seems to work when I have one. I'm just scared about taking a SSRI anti-depressant since I hear so many bad things about the withdrawl effects and all. I have heard alot people say they rely on them now and can function alot with them. I just don't know what to do, I have a appointment in 2 days with a Doctor and i'm going to see what they say about what medications to take. Anyways what do you guys think about Zoloft like I want to know you guys experiences with it and is it worth trying out? I know he didn't prescribe it for no reason but it wasn't like the ER had a phychiatrist there I guess?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Panic attacks are terrible, sorry to hear that. Your doctor is way better though, ER just want you in and out asap, surprised ER gave you that at all. They don't need a psychiatrist, you'll battle hard in the UK to get one. GPs prescribe typical anti-depressants and Zoloft in the UK is usually always first.

(Doesn't mean it's bad, in fact there must be evidence somewhere I am guessing a lot of people respond well to it)

It's great that you have Hydroxyzine that works quickly and helps, though its an anticholinergic which basically isn't working on the problem it's just masking it when you take it. Would you not rather a med that could stop the panic starting, than a med that's bringing you down from panic? (least in theory)

You'd rather the fire didn't start in the first place than have water for when the fire did start (i dunno just made that up)

I've been on Zoloft by the way, one of the reason's i am answering this. It is defiantly good for depression and anxiety. Personally there are better ones for me, but that means nothing, until you try a few how do you know what works for you. Think that's for you and your doctor....

As for the other worries, I guess you have to think:

is things that difficult that I need meds at the moment? Depression and panic attacks for me would be yes.

Is it going to make your life better? I'd say it will defiantly or find the right one will (but give it a try and find out)

Am i willing to put up with the known side effects? only you can say this (for me the main one was sweating more than usual, i learnt to deal with it)

People who withdrawal often forget how bad the times they NEEDED meds because they could not cope. I'm not downplaying withdrawals, they can be mean. I've gone cold turkey on a few. I imagine after say 10 years on them, the withdrawal could last a long time (up to 2 years in some cases) but how would the 10 years without them been? If wonderful then why were they on them in the first place?

Also a family member of mine was on SSRI 1 year and had no withdrawals, it just depends.

TL;DR

Give them 3 months... by this time it's very easy to withdrawal from my experience.


----------

